# AOL install stuck in a loop



## tomswmr (May 19, 2009)

I had problems with AOL shutting down my computer when it was searching for a way to connect. We have AOL 9.1 for broadband, with an internet connection via a router. To try and solve the problem, I uninstalled and reinstalled AOL. Now when I start AOL, it gives me the message "AOL will now install the files required to connect to the service. Click yes to install these files. You may be asked to restart your computer; otherwise, you will not be able to connect." After the computer reboots, I keep getting the same message when trying to restart AOL. Any ideas?


----------



## Placehold (Mar 9, 2008)

Hello tomswmr and welcome to TSF

Quick question, Upon reboot is the disk still in the machine?
Sometimes when the disk is left in then it will try and update or reinstall the product, 

Usually the reboot is to confirm and complete the installation meaning the disk may not be needed at that stage,

Try removing the disk just before the reboot or as its booting up

Regards







Craig


----------



## Maddogcr (Dec 18, 2009)

I just spent 2 days trying to get any aol version higher than 7 to work on my friends computer. I tryed those "things" like reset adapter, clear cache, stop and start services, Blah blah blah. I even went through the registry and cleaned out anything that had to do with AOL or that ACS crap attached to it with no sucess.
Finnally I went here: http://www.dslreports.com/faq/8437 and when I was done deleting the "OEM inf files (location C:\windows\inf) that had to do with AOL (and all that had 0 bytes in them) and restarted, The nightmare was over.

*Was able to run the latest version of AOL with no more "must install files" over and over again!*
Good luck


----------



## Maddogcr (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh, don't forget to delete the .pnf files that go with the inf files. If you didn't go to the link I provided, these files are hidden and you must make windows show hidden files to see them. double click each OEM file to see if it is an AOL file. Only delete THe OEM"s that are empty or belong to AOL.


----------

